# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  Artificial evolution

## Airicist

"What would be the energy cost of artificially evolving human-equivalent AI?"

by Alan Winfield
July 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Estimating the Energy Cost of (Artificial) Evolution 

Published on Jul 4, 2014




> This is the 30 second super quick summary of my paper 'Estimating the Energy Cost of Artificial Evolution', for the ALIFE 2014 conference poster movie blitz show.

----------

